
Disney has reportedly paused its spending on Facebook ads - dredmorbius
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/18/21329810/disney-facebook-ad-spending-instagram-hulu-boycott-hate-speech
======
detaro
This reports that WSJ reported something, please submit the original source in
such cases: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney-slashed-ad-spending-
on-f...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/disney-slashed-ad-spending-on-facebook-
amid-growing-boycott-11595101729?mod=djemalertNEWS)

